# quand il apprit que tous les X et (que) la plupart des Y se trouvaient en enfer



## elroy

_Quand il apprit que tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé et *que* la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer, le roi Rachord retira de la cuve le pied qu’il y avait glissé._

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la deuxième "que" dans cette phrase? 

Est-ce que vous la trouvez

a) correcte et obligatoire?
b) correcte mais optionnelle?
c) incorrecte?

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour elroy,

Où as-tu lu cette phrase exactement ? Quelle est la source ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce _que_ est une erreur. On utilise certes _que_ pour reprendre une conjonction de subordination :

_*Quand* il apprit que tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé se trouvaient en enfer et *qu'*il réalisa que la plupart des membres de sa parenté allaient les rejoindre…_

Ou pour introduire une deuxième proposition subordonnée complète :

_Quand il apprit *que* tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé se trouvaient en enfer et *que* la plupart des membres de sa parenté allaient les rejoindre…_ 

Mais pas pour des sujets coordonnés comme ici :

_Quand il apprit que tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé et *que* la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer…_ 
_Quand il apprit que tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé et la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer…_


----------



## elroy

Merci !

Donc la version correcte de la phrase serait selon toi sans la deuxième "que" ?

La phrase vient du livre _Mourir de penser_, par Pascal Quignard. Ici on peut en lire des extraits, y compris cette phrase, qui est sur la première page du premier chapitre, vers la fin de la page.


----------



## Maître Capello

elroy said:


> Donc la version correcte de la phrase serait selon toi sans la deuxième "que" ?


Oui, absolument.


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Quand il apprit que tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé et la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer…


Pourtant cette phrase me sonne faux, comme s'il manquait quelque chose qui indique que ce "_la plupart des membres..._" est aussi complément de "_il apprit_", probablement à cause de la longueur du complément coordonné. L'ajout du "_que_" permet de clarifier le lien entre le verbe et les deux parties de son complément.


----------



## atcheque

Yendred said:


> je ne comprends pas la différence de structure que vous faites entre ces deux phrases.


nouveau verbe, avec "spécification" d'un nouveau sujet.
J'avais d'abord trouvé la phrase originale normale, mais en relisant bien et en analysant, je rejoins MC.


----------



## Yendred

D'accord mais je trouve la phrase bancale, telle qu'elle est proposée par MC. Elle est certes lourde avec le "_que_", mais elle est rendue plus claire.


----------



## atcheque

Sachant d'autant plus que ce _et que_ peut être remplacé par _ainsi que_


----------



## Yendred

Oui pourquoi pas "_ainsi que_", mais si on considère "_et que_" incorrect, je ne vois pas pourquoi on considérerait "_ainsi que_" correct.


----------



## Bezoard

L'expression "ainsi que" serait correcte, car contrairement à "que" seul ou "et que", elle joue simplement un rôle d'élément de coordination, comme "et" seul, ou comme d'autres éléments comme "de même que", "aussi bien que" ou "comme".
MC a donc parfaitement raison mais la phrase sans "que" est quand même un peu mal foutue, quoique grammaticalement correcte, ce qui fait que Quignard a cru bon d'ajouter le "que" et que Yendred trouve qu'elle sonne faux.
On voit peut-être mieux l'inutilité et l'agrammaticalité du "que" seul si l'on inverse l'ordre verbe-sujet :
_Quand il apprit que se trouvaient en enfer tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé et *que* la plupart des membres de sa parenté,..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> la phrase sans "que" est quand même un peu mal foutue


Je ne lui trouve rien de bien particulier pour ma part, hormis le fait qu'elle est un peu longue, mais ce n'est pas l'ajout (incorrect) du _que_ qui vient corriger cela. 

Ce qui vient brouiller les pistes est la multiplication des différents rôles possibles de _que_ : conjonction de subordination circonstancielle reprenant _quand_, conjonction de subordination complétive reprenant le premier _que_ dépendant de _apprendre_, ou pronom relatif corrélé à la proposition relative introduite par _qui_.

Si l'on supprime la proposition relative (introduite par _qui_), il devient aussi plus évident que le second _que_ est inopportun :

_Quand il apprit que les rois et que la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer…_


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Si l'on supprime la proposition relative (introduite par _qui_), il devient aussi plus évident que le second _que_ est inopportun :
> 
> _Quand il apprit que les rois et que la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer…_


Justement non. Prenons cette phrase : 
_Je veux que mon père et que ma mère sachent que je les aime._
Je ne suis pas sûr de condamner le second "que". Il y a une sorte de constuction elliptique qui me paraît assez courante. Quelques exemples en ligne :
-Je ne voyais rien, je savais pourtant _que mon père et que ma mère_ étaient près de moi.
-« Dict qu'il ne se souvient pas et _que son père et que sa mère_ sont encore vivans qui diront tout le contraire. » 
-J'attends que mon frère et que ma soeur viennent.


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Si l'on supprime la proposition relative (introduite par _qui_), il devient aussi plus évident que le second _que_ est inopportun :
> 
> _Quand il apprit que les rois et que la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer…_


Oui, parce que la phrase est plus courte, moins alambiquée, donc sa structure ne nécessite pas cette béquille du "_que_" pour être claire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> _Je veux que mon père et que ma mère sachent que je les aime._
> Je ne suis pas sûr de condamner le second "que".


Moi si.


----------



## trans-latour

elroy said:


> _Quand il apprit que tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé et *que* la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer, le roi Rachord retira de la cuve le pied qu’il y avait glissé._
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la deuxième "que" dans cette phrase?
> 
> Est-ce que vous la trouvez
> 
> a) correcte et obligatoire?
> b) correcte mais optionnelle?
> c) incorrecte?


Pour moi cette phrase est parfaite.
Je réponds a).


----------



## olivier68

Même si j'entends les arguments, je réponds par un b) sylleptique.


----------



## atcheque

trans-latour said:


> Pour moi cette phrase est parfaite.
> Je réponds a).


Obligatoire ?
Avec quels arguments, SVP ?
Et donc le 1er "que" introduit une subordonnée sans verbe ni complément ?


----------



## Yendred

atcheque said:


> donc le 1er "que" introduit une subordonnée sans verbe ni complément ?


Le verbe est implicite et suit la 2ème subordonnée. Il n'est simplement pas répété.


----------



## atcheque

Yendred said:


> Le verbe est implicite et suit la 2ème subordonnée. Il n'est simplement pas répété.


Et ce serait obligatoire (sic) ? Sans autres arguments ?
Pour vous aussi ?


----------



## Yendred

Je ne sais pas, j'ai tendance à dire comme @olivier68 que l'ajout de ce "_que_" est sylleptique. Il précise la pensée dans une phrase qui sans cet ajout, n'est pas claire. Pascal Quignard n'a pas voulu désorienter ses lecteurs.


----------



## olivier68

Ben oui, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à chercher plus loin que celà ;-)


----------



## Yendred

La phrase est synonyme de :
_Quand il apprit que tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé se trouvaient en enfer et que la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer, ..._
Sauf que le verbe (identique pour les deux sujets) n'est pas répété, ce qui serait très lourd.


----------



## Yendred

olivier68 said:


> Même si j'entends les arguments, je réponds par un b) sylleptique.


Je suis d'accord. Le "_que_" n'est pas obligatoire, mais il est très utile pour la clarté de la phrase et la fluidité de la lecture, du fait de la complexité de la phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> je réponds par un b) sylleptique


Quelle syllepse ? Une syllepse est un accord selon le sens plutôt que selon la syntaxe. Je ne vois vraiment pas le rapport avec le _que_ qui nous occupe ici…  Ne vouliez-vous pas plutôt dire_ explétif_ ?



Yendred said:


> Le verbe est implicite et suit la 2ème subordonnée. Il n'est simplement pas répété.


Sauf qu'en cas d'ellipse, c'est la seconde occurrence d'un mot que l'on ne répète pas et non la première. Or ici ce serait justement la première qui serait omise.

Et quand bien même, cela voudrait dire qu'avec des sujets au singulier le verbe devrait également être au singulier, ce qui est certainement faux.

_Quand il apprit *que* le roi [*se trouvait* en enfer] et *que* son père *se trouvait* en enfer…_ 
_Quand il apprit *que* le roi et *que* son père *se trouvait* en enfer…_ 
_Quand il apprit *que* le roi et son père *se trouvaient* en enfer…_



Yendred said:


> Il précise la pensée dans une phrase qui sans cet ajout, n'est pas claire. Pascal Quignard n'a pas voulu désorienter ses lecteurs.





Yendred said:


> Le "_que_" n'est pas obligatoire, mais il est très utile pour la clarté de la phrase et la fluidité de la lecture, du fait de la complexité de la phrase.


Pour moi, c'est le contraire : l'ajout du second _que_ rend la phrase totalement obscure ! C'est par confusion avec les reprises habituelles par _que_ (cf. #11) que l'auteur a improprement ajouté ce mot, mais c'est pour moi clairement un solécisme, donc réponse (c) : incorrecte.

_Quand il apprit *que* {tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé et la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer}…_ 
_Quand il apprit *que* {tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé se trouvaient en enfer} et *que* {la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer}…_  (grammaticalement correct, mais redondant)
_*Quand* il apprit *que* {tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé se trouvaient en enfer} et *qu'*il apprit *que* {la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer}…_  (grammaticalement correct, mais redondant)
_Quand il apprit *que* {tous les rois qui l’avaient précédé} et *que* {la plupart des membres de sa parenté se trouvaient en enfer}…_  (parce que la première partie entre accolades n'est pas une proposition subordonnée, mais une simple expression nominale)


----------



## trans-latour

Pourquoi choisir l'option " a) correcte et obligatoire" ?
Parce que la seule application mécanique des règles grammaticales ne suffit pas pour juger un texte.
Comme l'a très bien dit @Yendred, il faut également tenir compte de sa clarté et de son style.
Le 2ème "que" n'est peut-être pas rendu nécessaire par le premier critère, mais il est absolument indispensable aux deux suivants.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous préférez donc déroger aux règles de syntaxe et faire votre propre cuisine grammaticale… Libre à vous d'inventer vos propres règles, mais cela ne les rend pas correctes pour autant.


----------

